# Transport Eurer Radon Bikes



## log11 (3. September 2013)

Servus Radonfahrer,

ich weiß daß dieses Thema nicht 100% hier reinpasst.... bitte seit nachsichtig. 
Seit kurzem habe ich das Skeen 8.0. Nun steht der Transport des Bikes auf dem Auto an, da es in meinem Golf 6 Variant leider zu beengt ist.
Mein bisheriger Radträger (standard für Oversized Rahmen) passt zwar gerade noch an das Unterrohr, dennoch habe ich arge Bedenken ob das dem Rahmen gut tut.
Grund: Das echige Unterrohr scheint mir recht dünn zu sein und die Klemmverbindung würde nicht flächig das Rohr umschließen sondern nur an der dicksten Stelle (unten) klemmen. Das ist sicher keine gute Idee, oder was meint Ihr dazu?
Gibt es geeignete Träger für solche Rahmenformen oder noch bessere Transportmöglichkeiten? Neuanschaffung eines Autos zwecks Biketransport im Innenraum scheidet dabei aus.
Danke für Eure Tipps.


----------



## chr0815 (3. September 2013)

Rücksitzbank umklappen? Ich habe nen normalen Golf 6. Da passt mein Slide ohne Vorderrad rein und hat Luft 
Eigentlich sollte das mit dem Träger auch kein Problem sein. Ich meine es gibt schmalere Krallen für Träger zu kaufen die um den Rahmen passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (3. September 2013)

@ chr0815, umklappen der Rücksitzbank funktioniert wenn man alleine oder max zu zweit im Auto ist. Und in meinem Fall ist die Rücksitzbank leider schon verplant.


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Erste Frage: Hast Du ein Kupplungsträger ? Oder einen für das Dach ? Oder einen der mit Spanngurten am Heck befestigt wird ? Fragen über Fragen.

Wo sollte das Rad den hinfahren wenn es am Träger befestigt ist ? Überleg mal welches Gewicht Du bei einem downhill auf den Rahmen gibst. Beim Radträger muß das Rad lediglich sein Eigengewicht tragen. Das ist definitiv kein Problem. Bei Verwendung eines Montageständers hängt das komplette Rad mit 12kg nur an der Sattelstütze. Die ist wesentlich dünner als das Unterrohr. 

Wenn der Rahmen eckig ist kann ein dickes Tuch helfen das in die Klemmzange fürs Unterrohr gelegt wird.

Test eines Carbonrahmen. Schau mal ab Minute 5:05 wie die das Unterrohr behandeln. Dann stelle Deine Frage hier nochmal 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xreZdUBqpJs"]Pinkbike Visits The Santa Cruz Test Lab Video - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## log11 (4. September 2013)

@filiale, es ist mit Sicherheit ein Unterschied ob der Rahmen beim Fahren belastet wird oder ob er punktuell seitlich zusammengedrückt wird. Das Unterrohr scheint extrem dünn zu sein, ich hab da echt Bedenken das einzuspannen. Und Carbonrahmen sind meines Wissens von den meisten Herstellern genau aus diesem Grund bewusst nicht für den Dachtransport freigegeben.
Es geht um den Transport auf dem Dach, ich habe also eine offene Reling, 2 Grundträger und 2 Radträger.
Gibt es u.U. nen Dachträger der das Bike am Sattelrohr, oder noch besser an der Sattelstütze festhält?
Der Transport im Innenraum wäre nur ne Option, wenn ich noch ausreichend Platz für das Gepäck hätte. Ich bezweifel jedoch, daß man in nem Golf Variant 2 Bikes stehend mit so einem Biketräger reinbekommt, wo nur die Gabel eingespannt wird.


----------



## filiale (4. September 2013)

Wieso stehend im Auto ? Es ist doch kein Problem in wenigen Sekunden das Vorderrad und Hinterrad auszubauen und den Rahmen hinzulegen (Felgen oben drauf), oder ?


----------



## log11 (4. September 2013)

@filiale, sicher ist das kein Problem.Wenn man jedoch noch Gepäck mitnimmt, dann siehts im nicht mehr vorhandenen Kofferraum (Rücksitzbank ist ja dann umgeklappt) schnell aus wie "Kraut und Rüben). Mal ganz abgesehen von der Gefahr herumfliegender Radteile bei einem Auffahrunfall. Von daher wäre mir ein fixiertes Bike schon lieber.


----------



## frx_Bender (4. September 2013)

Als Alternatividee: eine Dachbox für Gepäck, damit wäre im Kofferraum wieder Platz für die Bikes. Die Dachgrundträger hast du ja schon und die Dachboxen kann man sich auch ausleihen.. (Autohäuser, ATU...)


----------



## log11 (4. September 2013)

@frx Bender, ja das wäre eine Möglichkeit um das Gepäck sicher zu verstauen. Der Transport eines liegenden Rades stellt in meinen Augen trotzdem ein nicht zu unterschätzendes "Wurfgeschoss" bei einem Crash dar.
Zumindest ein verzurren des Bikes an Fixpunkten sollte man dann wohl machen. Schön ist die Lösung jedoch nicht....es wäre aber eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Aalex (4. September 2013)

ich kann da ja folgenden bike koffer empfehlen 

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/50000-fairwheel-bikes-travel-case-38281/


----------



## Paincake (4. September 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> ... Ich bezweifel jedoch, daß man in nem Golf Variant 2 Bikes stehend mit so einem Biketräger reinbekommt, wo nur die Gabel eingespannt wird.



Gibts auch für aufs Dach... Keine Befestigung am Rahmen notwendig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (4. September 2013)

@Paincake, danke für den Tipp. Ja das sieht vernünftig aus. Und 15mm Steckachse scheint auch zu passen. Dann leg ich mir lieber sowas zu und schraub das Ding aufs Dach.


----------



## FitzeFatze75 (4. September 2013)

Hallo,
also ich denke wegen der Klemmung am Unterrohr auf/an einem Dachträger wirst Du dir keine Sorgen machen müssen. Ich bin mit einem Fitness-Bike, bei dem der Rahmen dem eines Rennrades gleicht schon tausende Kilometer mit dem Auto unterwegs gewesen. Das Rad war dabei in einem Thule ProRide 591 Träger gespannt und hat keinerlei Schaden genommen. 
Ich meine aber auch mal einen Thule Dachträger gesehen zu haben, bei dem das Rad auch nicht geklemmt wird, sondern bei ausgebautem Vorderrad mit der Gabel befestigt wird. Also die Achse fixiert wird.

EDIT: Na guck, da war jemand schneller, und genau den meinte ich.


----------



## aquanaut96 (8. September 2013)

Wenn du eine Anhängerkupplung hast kann ich dir einen Kupplungsträger nur wärmstens empfehlen. Mein Slide fährt auch immer auf so einem Träger von Tuhle mit, bei dem es an der Rädern und mit einer Klemmung am Oberrohr befestigt wir.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (8. September 2013)

Wie alles hat auch der Träger für die Anhängerkupplung seine vor und Nachteile.
Für mich zB kommt so ein Träger derzeit absolut nicht in Frage, und ich schaue mich gerade interessiert nach Dachträgern um.


----------



## filiale (8. September 2013)

Welche Nachteile hat denn ein Kupplungsträger ?


----------



## aquanaut96 (8. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Welche Nachteile hat denn ein Kupplungsträger ?



Wenn der mal dran ist kommt man halt schlechter an den Kofferaum, aber unseren Tuhle kann man nach unten Kippen und dann ist dieses Problem auch gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriwol7 (8. September 2013)

Also wir haben einen Träger für die Anhängekupplung, funktioniert bisher wunderbar. Kommt man halt an der Raststätte schlecht an den Kofferraum. Sonst ist die Lösung oben auch wunderbar, fährst ja keine 200 mit den Rädern aufm Dach.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (8. September 2013)

Der größte Nachteil ist bei mir, das ich unseren Campinganhänger nicht anhängen kann 

Auch meine ich das so en Kuplungsträger doch ne ganze Stange mehr kostet ... Und da ich kostenlos an ne dachbox ran komme, benötige ich den grundträger sowieso.


----------



## filiale (8. September 2013)

Einen guten Kupplunsträger (Thule) kann man abklappen um an den Kofferraum zu kommen. Das Argument zählt also nicht.

Preislich liegen die teuren Kupplungsträger bei 300 Euro. Das sind dann aber auch Luxusteile.

Rahmenträger mit Radhalterung von Thule für 2 Räder (wenn wir mal bei der Marke bleiben um Luxus mit Luxus zu vergleichen) liegt auch in dieser Preisklasse bei einer Komplettaustattung. Das gibt sich nicht viel.


----------



## aquanaut96 (8. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Preislich liegen die teuren Kupplungsträger bei 300 Euro. Das sind dann aber auch Luxusteile.



Ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Welt du lebst, aber unser Thule Träger (für 4 Räder) hat vor 4 Jahren knapp 600  gekostet. 
Die guten Kupplungsträger sind schon teuer.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (8. September 2013)

Wie gesagt ... ich würde sofort einen Kupplungsträger kaufen bzw könnte von meinem Schwager jederzeit einen gute Thule ausleihen. Bringt aber nix, da unser Anhänger ja schon an der Kupplung hängt.


----------



## filiale (8. September 2013)

Mein Thule 9xx (Modell weiß ich grad nicht mehr) für 2 Räder hat 290 Euro gekostet (beim Boschdienst mit VHB). Ich lebe auf der Erde und zahle keine Mondpreise.  gekauft vor 7 oder 8 Jahren. Laß das jetzt mal 50 Euro teurer sein.


----------



## Tomak (8. September 2013)

Übler Kupplungsheckträger für 2 Räder 319 Euro - Testsieger !

Also Firma Übler.... Top Träger... und hinten am Auto fahren die Bikes einfach am Besten mit, außer es hängt ein Wohnanhänger dran.

Wobei, dann kann man ja die Bikes einfach in den B..scontainer schieben - das ist noch besser.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## log11 (8. September 2013)

Kupplungsträger ist halt nur ne Möglichkeit wenn man ne AHK hat bzw. wenn diese nicht anderweitig genutzt wird. Ist bei mir leider keine Option.
Also bleibt nur Transport auf dem Dach oder im Fahrzeug, was aber aus Platzgründen nicht immer möglich ist.


----------



## Tomak (8. September 2013)

Ich hab mir ne Kupplung drangebaut. War kein Akt und gar nicht so teuer 



Grüße
Tomak


----------



## log11 (8. September 2013)

@Tomak, das mag bei nem Privatwagen gut möglich sein. Bei nem Dienstwagen den man alle 3 Jahre wechselt ist das jedoch nicht so einfach....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (16. September 2013)

HallO!

ich arbeite mit dem "Bike-Inside" Träger!
Sattel und Vorderrad raus und das Rad "steht" im Golf.....

http://www.bikeinside.de/


----------



## filiale (16. September 2013)

Das geht aber nur bei einem leeren Kombi. Der Themenersteller hat aber keinen Platz im Kofferraum, weil voll mit Gepäck und Familie.


----------

